# Music at Waxstock



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

...in the spirit of our namesake show, a musical interlude will be provided at lunchtime (to break up the sound of machine polishers on panels) by a very talented young songwriter and singer called Krystal Mills.

You can listen to her sample songs here:
http://www.krystalmills.com/music/sampleEmbedJavascript.html

More details at www.krystalmills.com but she's 19, from Wales and has a detailing dad :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank goodness, I thought you were going to get a DW traders band together...I'm a bit rusty but would have had a go...though think Daz would blow me away


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Maybe next year... Bear's Wax Factory are quite handy as well, I've heard


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

A buskers stage wouldn't be a bad idea,there's quite a few musicians on DW.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

